# Why is UEFA won by small teams ?



## Ker (Jul 20, 2008)

What were the odds on the teams that won for the last 3 years ?
The odds before the start of groupt matches. 
What will be these years winner ?


----------



## NoSunshine (Jul 22, 2008)

Probably because most of the big teams don't care about UEFA. The small teams throw everything- motivation and etc... and of course motivated team will win over better team that doesnt care.


----------



## Hungryformoney (Jul 24, 2008)

UEFA has been a tournament of disguise. Noone wants to play there so mug teams win.


----------



## Filipe (Jul 26, 2008)

That´s because UEFA cup aren´t so much profitable just like Champions League  :twisted:   It´s much more better to win Spanish, Italian, German or English League than this Cup.


----------

